# Dazed and Confused



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I appologize ahead of time, if I am posting this in the wrong place.

In my ignorance and confusion, I unrooted my SPH-D710, because I remember reading where people were having problems with OTA updates on rooted phones. I was getting reminders every 15 minutes telling me to update my software/firmware and I remember reading where you had to unroot, update and then re-root the device. I did not know that this was not the case for the root method I had used (from xdadevelopers site). It was a method that used the existing Kernal, and initramfs/recovery/rom, and would set up root and dropbox without me having to worry about losing all of my apps, etc. I should have simply allowed the OTA update, but didn't know it. Now I can't use the same root method because the exploit used, was plugged in the update. Does anyone know of any other ways to root the SPH-D710, without having to factory reset it and having to install all of my apps over again?

My root apps no longer work, for obvious reasons, and there are so many things listed for rooting, roms, etc. and I am confused by 99% of it. I simply want root with my existing kernal as it is. Nothing fancy.

Sorry to be a pain, but it's something I'm just good at.

Greg


----------



## Shiftr182 (Jan 20, 2012)

sfhub has a root method that will keep your existing data for every firmware that we have had. It is the completely stock system except for root, and you use odin to flash it. I dont know if he has it on this site, but Im sure acs and xda have it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

It might have been lost with the feds seizures


----------



## Shiftr182 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the depositfiles links still work....last I checked anyway.

Here is the link to his EK02 build. This will put you on EK02 and it wont touch your data. http://www.wupload.com/file/2653893647/SPH-D710.EK02_CL704398_NODATA-oc-sfx.exe


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you. I'll have to try it out.


----------

